# MFA DIRECTING AND SCREENWRITING



## Cynthia Atuhaire (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi guys, besides Columbia University, is there any other University that offers an MFA in Directing and Screenwriting?


----------



## coffeeteaandme (Apr 26, 2017)

Cynthia Atuhaire said:


> Hi guys, besides Columbia University, is there any other University that offers an MFA in Directing and Screenwriting?


I didn't realize this until speaking with current students, but UCLA's MFA in Production/Directing also focuses on writer/directors and the students direct their own material


----------



## Cynthia Atuhaire (May 2, 2017)

Thank you so much, definitely going to check them out.


----------

